# IKEA Tertial Desk Lamp for Nano?



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Philips-60...iral-CFL-Light-Bulb-E-4-Pack-434399/203248911

Anything with 6500k should work.


----------



## D.Farci (Mar 15, 2016)

Watercrayfish said:


> Philips 60W Equivalent Daylight (6500K) T2 Spiral CFL Light Bulb (E*) (4-Pack) 434399 at The Home Depot - Mobile
> 
> Anything with 6500k should work.


Thanks for the link. 

Another thought: Would buying two lamps at $9 each and a pack of bulbs for around $10 justify not buying a $42 LED built for a 20inch aquarium? Is there an advantage to either, or just my preference at this point?


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Honestly, IMO for the price difference I would check these out.
So far I am very impressed. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...ce-fluval-spec-light-upgrade-replacement.html

.


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

D.Farci said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Another thought: Would buying two lamps at $9 each and a pack of bulbs for around $10 justify not buying a $42 LED built for a 20inch aquarium? Is there an advantage to either, or just my preference at this point?


With 8" high whatever you choose, make sure you can adjust the height to manage the light intensity. Offcourse LED will give a clean look.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Chihiros 60cm led that's dimmable will run you 38$ Shipped.

.


----------

